# Pics of our newest calf



## Mike Fronczak (May 13, 2013)

[/img]


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2013)

*That's cute! What kind is it?*


----------



## chicks & ducks (May 13, 2013)

Oh my gosh! What a beauty!!!!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 13, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *That's cute! What kind is it?*


Highlands. 

Congrats on your newest addition, Mike!


----------



## Mike Fronczak (May 14, 2013)

He is a Highland, as Wild Rose said.  He is the first from our "unproven" bull (conceived here) so one item down .  His mom is the one that had the issues with the steer calf (that we had to bottle feed) last year.  This little guy has done great ! Second item down. ......with one issue his 1/2 brother (the bottle steer) was pushing him from mom, & nursing. 
   Needless to say the steer is now penned in our sorting area getting grained, we tried another pasture first...electric fence didn't keep him from doing what he wanted, the sorting area is the only area we have fenced with a "physical fence", (roughly 4-5', wood).When we have to utilized the sorting area we put him in a horse stall in the attached barn & shut the door, he has now taken to jumping the stall wall.  Yesterday he wedged his head under the door in the mud trying to get out he didn't get stuck thankfully... It was quite a site, I believe in natures "survival of the fittest rule" more & more each day.  He's only around because of all our efforts a year ago, tubing electolytes, forced feedings, etc.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (May 14, 2013)

My wife says the new little guy isn't making things easier on his brother, he reminds her of our kids teasing his older brother.
She watch the little guy walk under the MIG fence stroll over to the gate where his brother is with milk dripping off his chin, stroll around in front of the gate, she says she swears he shook his butt in his brothers face a couple times.....then he noticed her and ran back to his mom.


----------



## Cricket (May 14, 2013)

Don't know if I'm more impressed by how cute that calf is or how cool the photo looks with the horned shadow looming!  (Nice pasture, too!)  Congratulations!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 14, 2013)

Sooooo cute!  Love that face!  Congratulations.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (May 28, 2013)

Upon further inspection....he is a girl.  We have a second calf now another girl as well.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 28, 2013)

How adorable!!! I have always loved Highlands!!!!  
Congrats on your 2 babies!!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 29, 2013)

Heifers are good too!  Yay!!


----------



## Mike Fronczak (May 29, 2013)

Here is a pic of the two of them from the day second one was born.






[/img]

These two are little buddies already, rough housing, chasing each other, its really cute other than walking under the rotational grazing fences ..  The older (about 2 weeks difference) of the two has filled out nicely, look like a fluffy teddy bear, the younger one is getting there.  We were kinda hopeing they were male calves because our bull is so easy to work with I'm not going to part with him, these are his first calves.  He is the easyist going of all our cattle (none of our mature cattle are bad though), never gives us a bit of trouble, after all the horror stories I heard when I decided to keep a bull I don't want to gamble on another one until its necessary.


----------



## Sippie (May 30, 2013)

Mike Fronczak said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of the two of them from the day second one was born.
> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5690_035.jpg[/url]
> 
> These two are little buddies already, rough housing, chasing each other, its really cute other than walking under the rotational grazing fences ..  The older (about 2 weeks difference) of the two has filled out nicely, look like a fluffy teddy bear, the younger one is getting there.  We were kinda hopeing they were male calves because our bull is so easy to work with I'm not going to part with him, these are his first calves.  He is the easyist going of all our cattle (none of our mature cattle are bad though), never gives us a bit of trouble, after all the horror stories I heard when I decided to keep a bull I don't want to gamble on another one until its necessary.


These are beautiful!


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Jun 7, 2013)

Update.
We had a wedding to go to last weekend out of town, leaving Saturday morning (eary 7 hr drive).  Kids were already over at Grandma's, wife & I took advantage went out for nice dinner.  We came home about 10 & she went out to shut the door for the chicken run, they free range often.  She heard the cows making a good bit of noise & went to check on them in the pasture, with just her phone for light.  She called me saying our last cow had delivered, but she thought it was still born , please bring a flashlight out.  By the time I got out there, only a couple minutes, the calf was up & moving.  A little bull calf.  This pic is from earlier in the week.





I think we are done calving for now, however I do think there is a good posibility our first heifer calf form last year (we had 2) is pregnant, she is about 13 months old now & nearly the size of her mom.  So fall calves are a possibility, we will see I guess.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 7, 2013)

They are beautiful. I love my 2 highlands. I really want some more.


----------



## new2cows (Aug 17, 2013)

congrats on all the calves. You have a beautiful herd!


----------

